# Mark Whitehead



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/olympian-whitehead-dies-in-texas

Very sad.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I just saw that headline on VN.

Fifty sounds awfully young to me! Condolences to his family.

(I'd forgotten he was married to Rebecca Twigg for a short time)


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

paredown said:


> I just saw that headline on VN.
> 
> Fifty sounds awfully young to me! Condolences to his family.
> 
> (I'd forgotten he was married to Rebecca Twigg for a short time)



His brother just died last year and his dad the year before, too. I know about Mark's well documented issues, but he did a lot of good, too, and I feel terrible for his family. Rest in peace.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a shock. Raced against Mark a lot as a junior in the 1970s. Although, of course, I was not anywhere close to competitive with him. The guy was just awesomely fast. My condolences out to his family. Here is a link to an interesting podcast interview he did back in 2008:

http://competitorradio.competitor.com/2008/04/222mark-whitehead/#more-222


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Courtesy of 1984 USA Olympic team.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Wow. Just found out about this tonight at the SD velodrome. The racers rode 3 laps in silence. Gary, the velodrome announcer, once referred that Mark Whitehead was also known as the former Mr. Rebecca Twigg.

May he rest in peace.


----------

